# What is hostname?

## jcarpenter2

/etc/conf.d/hostname

```

# Set to the hostname of this machine

hostname="localhost"

```

hostname

```

$ hostname --fqdn

foldingmachine 

```

why is hostname different?

----------

## szatox

Check your /etc/hosts file, it's quite likely to be the culprit.

The second candidate is your router, they often integrate DHCP with DNS and can even assign a name to your machine according to their own configs.

----------

